# Calculating Material for knockdown



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how much mud to purchase for a knockdown job, per 100 sf? I can calculate from there. I've searched for a calculator online but can't locate one. Also, what is the prefered compound to use?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I get about 300 sq ft out of a bag, but I don't use drywall mud for texture, I buy the bags of Sheetrock brand wall and ceiling texture dry mix. That stuff is super sticky and consistant which is really important, especially when doing knock down. I don't know how much experience you have at this, but a few tips is always shoot the walls first (starting from the bottom of them and work your way to the top) and shoot the ceiling last because the ceiling is so warm it will dry too fast if you shoot it first. Also make sure you mix that stuff well, any little chunks will screw you up bad. It isn't a bad idea to use an old flour sifter to sift your dry mix into the mixing bucket.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmm, Good advice. That's why I asked. I have shot a few ceilings, basically trial and error. Most turned out pretty dog-gone good. I used regular mud. I will try the texture mix if I can find it around here. Our area is limited as per suppliers. Thanks for the advice


----------



## aiocinc (Jun 29, 2006)

If you are rolling, stomping and knocking down the stomp on the ceilings, we usually get between 250-300 square feet per box. If you are shooting it out of a hopper and then knocking it down, we get about 800 square feet of surface coverage from a box that has been mixed down to the consistency of runny paint. Hope this helps.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tree fiddy?? How are we to know how much it would cost YOU to finish it??

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaeggpsm (Jan 1, 2018)

overanalyze said:


> Tree fiddy?? How are we to know how much it would cost YOU to finish it??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


Hi I have a question about how much cost labor and material for orange peel texture the area is 2.943.012 square feet or 92 sheets of drywall 4 by 8

Enviado desde mi N9136 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

You are not going to get an answer here. No one is going to tell you how much to charge. Only you can determine that. Material + Labor + Overhead + Profit = price.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Is that $350 in today’s dollars or 2006 dollars? Why so angry about something that happened 12 years ago? Let it go man.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> You are not going to get an answer here. No one is going to tell you how much to charge. Only you can determine that. Material + Labor + Overhead + Profit = price.


Why can't these guys understand that? 

Nobody wants to go on the web and talk about they numbers .:blink:


----------

